# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Comment crer un .war d'une application web?

## adil_vpb

bonjour,
comment dployer une application web, c'est  dire je veux crer un fichier .war pour le mettre par exemple dans un serveur citue dans un rseau local?

j'utilise Tomcat.

Merci

----------


## _gargamel_

Salut, 

voila les lignes de commandes pour faire ton .war:


set path=%path%;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.5.0_09\bin

cd C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\webapps\ton_appli

jar cvf Nom_de_ton_appli.war *.*

Pour les tapper, tu as 2 solution (sous windows):
 - soit tu fais executer dans le menu dmarrer, tu tappes cmd. Te voil dans l'invit de commande, o tu tappotes les lignes.
 - soit tu cres un fichier texte, tu cris ces lignes et tu renommes ton fichier en ".cmd". Tu executes ton fichier et paf !! tu as un magnifique .war dans ton appliweb.

----------


## adil_vpb

d'accord ,
je vais essayer a !
Merci pour ta rponse.
 ::king::

----------


## chtig

N'oublie pas le tag  si c'est bon

----------


## adil_vpb

bonjour,
en fait je pense qu'il faut mettre la commande jar sous le chemein de java\bin.
car le code que tu m'as dis ca marche pas , il me renvoie : 'jar' n'est pas reconnu en tant que commande interne ....

quoi faire?

----------


## adil_vpb

bon,
j'ai dplacer l'application dans le rprtoire bin et aprs j'ai excut la commande jar, et ca marche trs bien, le fichier application.war a t cr.
mais lors du lancement de l'application, il me renvoie cette ereure : 


```
La ressource demandée (/application/) n'est pas disponible.
```

 ::roll::

----------


## adil_vpb

d'o vient le problme?

----------


## OButterlin

Si (par hasard) tu utilises eclipse et wtp, tu peux crer simplement un war en faisant :
Click droit sur le projet -> Export -> Web -> WAR File

A+

----------


## CPI_en_mousse

Bonjour

et sous Linux? c'est les mmes commandes?

et si on utilise NetBeans, ya t-il aussi une generation "auto"? si oui ca se trouve ou?

merci

----------


## adil_vpb

la commande ca marche pas chez moi.
y a t-'il une autre solution pour crer un .war, ni dans eclipse ni NetBeans car je ne l'utilisent pas.

----------


## decksroy

mets ton jdk.../bin dans le path(variable d'environnement>poste de travail)

----------


## adil_vpb

oui j'ai dfinie le path : ;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.5.0\bin

le fichier application.war ca s'crit trs bien, mais lors de l'xcution il me renvoie l'ereure de :  La ressource demande (/application/) n'est pas disponible.
 ::roll::

----------


## chtig

Ben l il faut que tu regardes les logs tomcat pour voir s'il y a des soucis, que tu regardes le tomcat manager pour voir si ta webapp est lance etc ...

----------


## AUSTIN_P

> bonjour,
> comment dployer une application web, c'est  dire je veux crer un fichier .war pour le mettre par exemple dans un serveur citue dans un rseau local?
> 
> j'utilise Tomcat.
> 
> Merci

----------


## AUSTIN_P

La cration de fichier .WAR dans Eclipse est trs simple. Pour commencer, il faut que votre projet soit un projet "Dynamic Web Project" et que vous ayez selectionn Tomcat v6.0 comme Serveur. Ensuite, il suffit de suivre les quelques rgles suivantes:

    Cliquez avec le bouton droit sur votre projet
    Cliquez sur "Export", puis "Export..."
    Cliquez sur le dossier "Web" puis, dans l'arborescence, slectionnez "WAR file"
    Cliquez sur "Next"
    Indiquez la destination de votre .WAR
    Vous pouvez galement optimiser le .WAR pour un serveur Tomcat en particulier
    Enfin, cliquez sur "Finish"

----------

